
Ask HN: What are the things that hacker news were wrong about? - blocked_again
Dropbox is the first thing that comes to mind. What are the other things&#x2F;tech that hacker news got wrong?
======
staunch
It's a complete misconception that HN got Dropbox wrong. It's more accurate to
say that HN is a major reason Dropbox succeeded. There were a couple skeptical
comments but it was very heavily upvoted and shared. Thousands of HN users
signed up for the beta.

Drew Houston even said in an interview (can't recall which) that the response
from HN was all the motivation he needed to keep going. It's almost certainly
the biggest reason his YC application was accepted, after having been rejected
on his previous project and shewed out of the office when trying to demo
Dropbox to Paul Graham.

The ones that HN was wrong about are the ones that got ignored. Airbnb is
probably the biggest example IIRC. Keep in mind that it's somewhat difficult
to judge vote counts historically because of how much the site has grown over
time.

